# Kaugummi als Köder



## Steve Deluxe (9. März 2009)

Hallo boardis:m


ich hab neulich irgendwo gelesen dass man kaugummi las köder verwenden kann.
man sollte ihn kurz kauen, sodass er zwar weich ist aber noch seinen geschmack hat. 
hat jemand damit erfahrung und kann mir etwas dazu berichten und sagen ob das fängt.
welche montage nimmt man da am besten, pose?

stefan


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

Damit fängste vielleicht am Puff was


----------



## Nolfravel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

Moin^^,

Tut mir Leid, aber ich finde die Idee ziemlich bescheuert^^

Ich habs auch mal gehört, aber das sind alles reine Zufallsfänge.So wie Karpfen auf Twister usw...
Außerdem geht das ganz schön ins Geld...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

Gar nicht so bescheuert  Kumpel hat das mal bei raubenden Barschen gemacht und er hat gefangen  Ich war life und in Farbe dabei


----------



## maesox (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

Als ich als Kind mal am Puff angeln war, funzte es prima auf Kaugummi....aber auch auf Kippenstummel u Gummibärchen...#t

Weißt du was ich damit sagen will??


VG
Matze


----------



## Nolfravel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

Naja, ich hoff ich bekomm für das bescheuert keine Verwarnung sollte ja kein persöhnlicher Angriff sein|supergri

Bei den Barschen war das aber eher Zufall, würdest du damit gezielt angeln?
Ich nicht.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## maesox (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

Es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt!!#c

Selbst Hechte beissen auf ein Stück Holz!!!!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Ollek (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*



maesox schrieb:


> Als ich als Kind mal am Puff angeln war,



|rolleyes war da ein See in der Nähe? 

Ferkel...


----------



## maesox (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

@Ollek



uuuunmöglich......#h


----------



## maesox (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

@ollek


.....|smash:|smash:|smash:|smash:



Und jetzt wieder OT!!!


----------



## zesch (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

echte Bachforellen beißen auf Kaugummi !

 = meine Twister waren verbraucht, ich nahm eine volldurchgekautes Kaugummi,

knetete es an einen Minijigkopf und fertig....

hielt ~ nur einen Drill....


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> ...
> Bei den Barschen war das aber eher Zufall, würdest du damit gezielt angeln?
> Ich nicht....



Wen die Biester rauben und ich keine GuFis mehr hätt JA würde ich



maesox schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt!!#c
> 
> Selbst Hechte beissen auf ein Stück Holz!!!!!!|rolleyes



Die gehen sogar auf Kippen los wen sie ausgehungert sind.


----------



## Mich´l (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

Hab mir auch schon Köfi´s mit Kaugummi gefangen als ich grad keine Maden bei der Hand hatte...#6


----------



## Ederseeangler (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

Also im Sommer hab ich auch mal das Klischee Kaugummi ausprobiert, und was soll ich sagen, es hat gefangen:q:q
Auf Grund in den Brassenschwarm und so mit 5 Kaugummis 5Brassen gefangen.
Aber speziell als Haubtköder würde ich das nicht verwenden |kopfkrat
lg Tobi#6


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (14. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

Versuch es doch mal mit Popel!


----------



## magic feeder (14. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

igitt...


----------



## nExX (16. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Versuch es doch mal mit Popel!


 
|good:

ich brech ab :q


----------



## Dart (16. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Versuch es doch mal mit Popel!


Mach ne Nasenspülung mit Erdbeerflavour, dann geht's auf Karpfen:q


----------



## Tobi94 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

ich lach mich schlapp....wie geil:q


----------



## kingmax (6. März 2012)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

funzt wie forellenteig


----------



## Yamamaida (6. März 2012)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

Also ich hab wie wild mit Kaugummi gefangen.
Aber das war im Meer in Florida auf kleine barschartige.
Das ich das ausprobiert habe war auch nur zufall, denn mir sind die Tintenfisch Stücke ausgegangen und war am Kaugummi kauen, also warum nicht.
Es war übrigens Ananas Geschmack den ich wie Forellenteig an den Hacken geklöppelt hab und langsam geführt habe.

Fazit: Funktioniert nur auf wirklich hungrige dumme Fisch die auf alles beißen und lohnt sich nur wenn man gerade nichts anderes zur Hand hat.


----------



## nExX (6. März 2012)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

Ich hatte mal ein Buch in dem Geschrieben Wurde, dass an der Wolga ein Hecht mit einer Zahnspange gefangen wurde! klar, der Hecht hat einen Beißreflex usw..aber das is ja jetz wurst::m

Kauf dir lieber eine Dose Mais..
Wesentlich günstiger und mit sicherhaut auch fängiger ;-)


----------



## rotrunna (7. März 2012)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

Ohne die anderen Antworten zu lesen....

verwende die üblichen Köder. Das ganze Gehabe geht mir auf den Sack. Ich könnte pro Jahr vielleicht auch einen Hecht auf ne Bananenschale fangen, aber es gibt bessere Köder.

Ich dachte früher auch immer was sind das für Latschen, als ich mit 10 Jahren nen Gummifisch mit 23er Länge bekam, als Geburtstag Spaß. Mittlerweile fange ich mit dem, und der ist mittlerweile schon ganz schön zerbissen.

Das Sensationsgelaber macht mich wahnsinnig wenn Leute, die mit angeln nix zu tun haben von DMAX Sendungen und Wallern erzählen. Meistens hat das nicht, genauso wie dein Kaugummi, mit Fischerei zu tun.


----------



## HRO1961 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

moin,

würde auch gerne noch was lustiges beitragen. mir fällt aber gerade nichts ein.


es gibt soviel köder im angebot, auch alternativköder in der not. in der brotdose oder in der natur. nimm doch einfach die.

komisch, dass bei der diskussion um *den* köder immer wieder kaugummis und hühnerdärme auftauchen|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

gruss achim


----------



## HRO1961 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Ohne die anderen Antworten zu lesen....
> 
> verwende die üblichen Köder. Das ganze Gehabe geht mir auf den Sack. Ich könnte pro Jahr vielleicht auch einen Hecht auf ne Bananenschale fangen, aber es gibt bessere Köder.



bingo rotrunna,

und wenn einer nachweislich nen hecht auf ner banane fangen würde und morgen die anglerwelt nur noch mit bananenschalen losziehen würde, wären genau 2 gewinner übrig, chicita und der esox.


gruss achim


----------



## valentin99 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

ein kumpel von mir hat  brassen mit gummibärchen gefangen


----------



## thanatos (31. März 2012)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Versuch es doch mal mit Popel!



ich habs probiert top Köder  leider gibt meine Jurke nich soviel
her.Fische probieren fast alles wenn sie das meiste auch gleich wieder ausspucken,manchmal beiben sie auch hängen.
hab mal ne tolle Scheienstelle gehabt hatte aber nicht 
den richtigen Köder mit, aber Kartoffelsalat.Nach dem 
ich zwei gelandet hatte kamen nur noch Fehlbisse 
bis ich feststellte das ich statt Kartoffel Sauregurke angeködert
hatte .In einem fresswütigen Schwarm mag es ja klappen
aber sonst ? mag ich bezweifeln.


----------



## KöFi (31. März 2012)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

Ich hab ma mit nem kleinen Stück gelbem 5 Gum ne Rotfeder gefangen .


----------



## Raapro (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

ich würde es nicht machen da ein karpfen ja garnicht kauen kann: D


----------



## HD4ever (3. April 2012)

*AW: Kaugummi als Köder*

bestimmt am 01.04.2009 gelesen |kopfkrat :m


----------

